# Natty lifting!!!!!!



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Since I've come off a cut recently and am now eating like a maniac my strength is increasing session after session!!

I work out alone so dont want to go too heavy but after only 6 months back training after a 9 year break I'm now managing to Db press 36.5kgs each hand for 4x8 working sets (failed on 5 on last set today), incline and decline db press 28kg's for 4x8 and flys 20kgs 4x8.

I feel if I'd got a spotter I'd be tempted to up weights by at least 8kgs-10kgs and drop reps a little.

I know I'm by no means superman but would be interested to know how I'm comparing with some of you guys:

Age: 33, weight: 14st3lbs, height : 6ft

Whats the most you nattyAAS guys have managed lifting:

Squat: 120kgs for 3x6 (normally fail on last set)

Db press: 36.5 kg in each hand (if I had a spotter would be aiming for 42.5kg-46.5kg)

Bench press: 125kgs 1 rep on smith machine

Db shoulder Press:26.5kgs for 4x8 (struggle on last set and normally fail)

Dead lift: 100kgs for 4x8 (find this quite easy and form seems to be ok but scared to up weight as I've had back problems in the past)

Egos at the door......whats everyone lifting....Inc AAS users, be interesting to compare.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I've not taken any steroids (or supplements) and these are my stats so far:

Squat: 135kg 5x5

Deadlift: 170kg 1x5

Bench Press: 67.5kg 5x5

I have no idea what my one rep maxes are.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

did few cycles in past not for about 3 years though.

but my lifts now are......

bench 140kg x 4/5

deads 230x1

squat 180x1

db shoulder press 42.5x4/5 stronger now then iv ever been.


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

My bodyweight 13 stone at 5'5

Squat max 170 kgs

Bench max 130 kgs

Rows 5 reps 100 kgs

Press 5 reps 90 kgs

Curls 5 reps 65 kgs


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haven't lifted heavy in quite a while, just using moderate/heavy weights and working the muscle more and feeling it rather than just shifting the weight, best lifts for me were-

Deadlift 230kg x1

Bench 120kg x2

Squat 150kg x4

Seated db shoulder press 42.5kg x5


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> just using moderate/heavy weights and working the muscle more and feeling it rather than just shifting the weight


Eh? What does that even mean lol


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

There's a thread on this in the natty section I think mate.

I'll put my current working numbers from my most recent sessions

Squat: 190kg x5

Deadlift: 230kg x8

Standing Overhead Press 95kg x2

I dont Bench anymore just do Dips instead, currently at BW+10kg 4x5 increasing the weight by 2.5kg per session 

Bodyweight: 120kg, no PED's

I wouldn't worry about comparing yourself though mate, too many variables to worry about what others are lifting unless you actually want to go down the competitive lifting route IMO


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cub said:


> Eh? What does that even mean lol


I think it makes sense...lol? For example, squats, I can either power up the heavy weights(for me lol) for a few reps, or strip the weight down and slow the reps, feel the muscle contracting and working the weight, getting the mind muscle connection, saves the joints too lol


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

littlesimon said:


> There's a thread on this in the natty section I think mate.
> 
> I'll put my current working numbers from my most recent sessions
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw your deadlift vid.....one big mofo!! :lol:

Not really comparing myself, but as I workout alone its just nice to see some numbers from other natty and AAS UKmscrs.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Why hold back on weight on db press because no spotter? Bb press yes. Good weights though for only 6 month back. Your db shoulder press is WAY behind IMO compared to the rest


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Why hold back on weight on db press because no spotter? Bb press yes. Good weights though for only 6 month back. Your db shoulder press is WAY behind IMO compared to the rest


Again a niggling shoulder impingment holds me back, I used to neglect my back many years ago and its caused my right shoulder to roll forward slightly.....I'm hoping a more rounded routine now will help but I often get pain in my shoulder/neck when shoulder pressing and sometimes when db pressing so while I think I'd get a couple of sets of 6 reps at around the 32.5-35kg mark db shoulder press, I'm still testing the water and trying to build up strength in it.

Its probably just a confidence thing with db press......I do push myself to failiure and think the heavier the weight the more smashed up my ribs/face would be. :lol:


----------



## powerclean1985 (Jul 18, 2011)

Bench 130kg squat 190kg deadlift 210kg floor to overhead 90kg all 1rep max 5ft8 13 stone 1 done two superdrol cycles


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I lift natty and have benched the 48kg dumbells for 5. I have barbell benched 120kg for 1 but suspect I could do a little more now.

I have squatted 180kg for 1 and deadlifted 210kg for but don't tend to do deadlifts much more now.

I am 5 feet 10 and about 90kg.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I've only ran a few AAS cycles, and never gone over 500mg with any compound.

Squat 185x1

Deadlift 220x1

Bench 145x1 (might have been 150 actually not sure)

Thing is with squat and deadlift, i am so on and off with these so i hardly do them becuase of form/injury issues therefore they potentially could be a lot higher.

With benching, im just not a natural bencher, i've got it to a reasonable level though.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I think it makes sense...lol? For example, squats, I can either power up the heavy weights(for me lol) for a few reps, or strip the weight down and slow the reps, feel the muscle contracting and working the weight, getting the mind muscle connection, saves the joints too lol


I know what you're saying mate, thats how im training at the minute. I've lost loads of strength but i think im getting better pumps, shape and some inceased hypertrophy training this way. And as you say, injury free............almost!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Life time natty ( so far). Squat 150. Deadlift 210. bench 115. Clean and press 80. All at a weight of 78


----------



## tmmike (Jun 30, 2011)

5ft6 72kg all natty atm

bench 105 max

never maxed squads but can do 80 x 10

deads done 130 never maxed tho

press from floor to ceiling 70 max all in kgs


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

LOL at 50% of these. Do you not realise what natural means?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Robbie said:


> LOL at 50% of these. Do you not realise what natural means?


LOL at your post. Read the op carefully,


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> LOL at your post. Read the op carefully,


To be fair i thought it was for nattys as well

Deads 190

Bench 140

Squat 180


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Natty

(These are all lifts for reps, I dont do 1rms lol)

150kg squat

42.5kg dumbell shoulder press

100kg incline bench (35kg dumbell fly incline)

I cant flat bench for health reasons so cant tell you my flat bench Im afraid, but I do 3 plates and two 5's on hammer flat bench (130kg and what ever the arms weigh)


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

C.Hill said:


> LOL at your post. Read the op carefully,


Oh yeah!

78kg weight

5'10

140 x 8 deadlift

127.5 x 8 squat

100 x 20 squat

75 x 10 decline press

Doing wendler 531 so hopefully should see these going up...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> 78kg weight
> 
> ...


solid routine, it put 30KG on my deadlift whilst cutting


----------



## 999 (Apr 19, 2012)

Training for 7 months now, started at 40kg bench, all nat. weight 90kg, 6ft

bench 120, dl 180, squat 130 (1rm's)


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

These stats are from my last cycle was 14stone:

Deadlift 200kg 2reps

Squats 130kg (well bad at squats)

Bench 130kg 3reps (was end of my tren cycle felt like a god ha)

Now my stats 13stone 2 (Not on cycle)

Deadlifts 185kg 4reps done with out belt or straps

Squats 110kg 1 rep And that wasn't ass to the grass lol

Bench 110kg 2reps with spotter

Dumbbell bench press 44kg 6reps with spotter

Feel really weak lately


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Bench Press 400kg

Squat 700kg

Dead Lift 20kg

Feel i really need to improve my bench press :lol:


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

scotty64 said:


> Since I've come off a cut recently and am now eating like a maniac my strength is increasing session after session!!
> 
> I work out alone so dont want to go too heavy but after only 6 months back training after a 9 year break I'm now managing to Db press 36.5kgs each hand for 4x8 working sets (failed on 5 on last set today), incline and decline db press 28kg's for 4x8 and flys 20kgs 4x8.
> 
> ...


more or less the same as you bud

age: 19, weight 70kg height 5'10

natty

squat: 3x5 up to 115 ATG

db press: 45k last set on 5x5

bench: 97.5K (stopped using barbells for a while atm tho due to my shoulder playing up)

shoulder press: 30Kg dbs (my weak point)

deads: 120k 3x5


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> more or less the same as you bud
> 
> age: 19, weight 70kg height 5'10
> 
> ...


Deads are your weak point


----------



## Evo89 (Mar 30, 2012)

Not touched any gear YET!

Squat 160kg

Bench 140kg

Deadlift 190kg

Clean and jerk 105kg


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Evo89 said:


> Not touched any gear YET!
> 
> Squat 160kg
> 
> ...


1rm?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Juiced out me head for reps bench 100 deads 180 squats Donno ain't done them in a while there boring and never seem to get stronger with them


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

all natural my self..

Bench 275 lbs

squat 315 lbs

dead lift 405 lbs


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ksrcrider said:


> all natural my self..
> 
> Bench 275 lbs
> 
> ...


Kilos man, this is a UK forum!


----------



## will san (Jun 22, 2010)

lifetime natural.

@105kg bodyweight

squat 200kg

deadlift 240kg

log press 127.5kg

axle jerk 135kg

@90kg bodyweight

squat 180kg

deadlift 240kg

log press 125kg

axle jerk 125kg

snatch 101kg

clean 130kg


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Kilos man, this is a UK forum!


lol im glad im not the only one that doesnt understand that sh!t


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Squat 120kg atg x 1

Deadlift 170kg x 1

Bench 100kg x 2


----------



## zander1 (Feb 26, 2013)

cub said:


> I've not taken any steroids (or supplements) and these are my stats so far:
> 
> Squat: 135kg 5x5
> 
> ...


That benchpress is awfully low compared to the level you are on with deadlift and squats 

I would have no chance of squatting or deadlifting those weights but I was benchpressing that weight at 16 

I dont mean to be a dlck about it im just genuinely surprised, I would imagine that you would be on roughly 100kg for sets of 5, not 67!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

zander1 said:


> That benchpress is awfully low compared to the level you are on with deadlift and squats
> 
> I would have no chance of squatting or deadlifting those weights but I was benchpressing that weight at 16
> 
> I dont mean to be a dlck about it im just genuinely surprised, I would imagine that you would be on roughly 100kg for sets of 5, not 67!


He's the opposite of those t shirt trainers.... Trouser trainers? Haha. You never know he may hate everything apart from deads and sqts


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

zander1 said:


> That benchpress is awfully low compared to the level you are on with deadlift and squats
> 
> I would have no chance of squatting or deadlifting those weights but I was benchpressing that weight at 16
> 
> I dont mean to be a dlck about it im just genuinely surprised, I would imagine that you would be on roughly 100kg for sets of 5, not 67!


It could be worse, I could be a bicep boy with chicken legs.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Pre AAS I was benching 160kg

Squatting 210 ish and deadlifting 260kg at about 100kg BW.

I used to do 5 x 8 with 45's on the dumbell shoulder press


----------



## zander1 (Feb 26, 2013)

cub said:


> It could be worse, I could be a bicep boy with chicken legs.


True mate!


----------



## zander1 (Feb 26, 2013)

sckeane said:


> He's the opposite of those t shirt trainers.... Trouser trainers? Haha. You never know he may hate everything apart from deads and sqts


haha! Would get seriously underestimated in the gym and then would have all the jaws dropping on the leg exercises and dead lifts! I always feel underestimated alot and I know how good it feels when you see people growling when you lift more than them at half their size


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

my maxes

Bench: 100kg <--worst lift for me.

OHP: 80kg

Deadlift: 200kg

Squat: 175kg


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Natty and been training on and off - I always get to 6 months worth of training then something happens where I have to stop for several months (last one was sprained ankle and wedding).

Currently I'm at about 6 months back in training and lifts are:

Deadlift: 180x1 / 170 2x3 / 160 5x5

Squat: 100 4x8 (always been my slowest improving exercise)

DB incline bench press: 30 5x8 - should be doing 35 in the next few weeks

BB flat bench - no idea, I only do this after DB press so don't even try and attempt any heavy weights

Standing OHP: 50 5x10

DB shoulder press: 25 5x10 - attempting 30s next week


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Squat-185kg for 3 reps

Deads-180kg for 3 reps

Db press-50kg per hand for 8 reps

Seated shoulder machine 140kg for 4-5reps

Cleans -90kg for 5 reps

Bench- 120kg for 3 reps


----------

